# bees in bathroom (drain pipe)



## gma2rjc

They can chew through drywall to get into your house, from your attic or an exterior wall. Have you sealed any areas of the outside of your house lately, possibly trapping them?

If they chewed through the drywall to get in, there would probably be a LOT more of them though.


----------



## FLGarageDoors

foxsam said:


> I have a bee problem but I cannot figure out from where. I found so far 7 bees in the bathroom of my house. I think they are coming up the drain. Is that possible? most of the time they are dead or just crawling (only 2 were flying) and in the sink or tub. I was in the room once when there was one crawling in the sink and next thing I saw 2 in the sink. I did not notice any flying in. Can they crawl through water? I use that sink and the trap should be full.
> Thank you.



This sounds scary especially if you have kids around. Beehives can extend into your walls, so it is best to try finding the probable location of the beehive. Once you found it you can kill them with sprays for wasps and hornets. Pick those that are "poison-free (not that toxic to human)"


----------



## gma2rjc

Someone sealed a hole on the exterior of my mom's house a few years ago. Not long after that she started noticing a few bees here and there in her bedroom. An exterminator came out to the house and he found the hole in the drywall where they were coming in. It was on the opposite side of the wall where the hole had been sealed.

So I guess they doesn't necessarily have to be a lot of them coming in at once. 

FLGarageDoors is right. It's especially scarey if you have kids. 

I don't know if you live in a warm or cold climate. If it's a cold climate, the reason you're only finding a few could be that they're just slower in the colder weather.

One way to find the hive on the interior of a wall is to listen with a stethescope against the wall. You'll hear them buzzing.

If you don't have a stethescope, you can try using a glass drinking cup. Put the top of it against the wall and press your ear to the bottom of it. When we were kids, that's how we listened in on each others conversations when someone had the door shut and didn't want us listening. lol


----------



## tpolk

usually by the time they have chewed a hole thru the wall there is just paper between you and them. had this in an old farm house we lived in, so be careful about listening at walls. I taped the hole they got inside from then at night sprayed the outside access, less activity at night and most have come home to nest


----------

